# Tekken 7 Bild flackert bei Start



## Payns84 (30. Januar 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit Tekken 7. Und zwar flackert das Bild grünlich wenn ich Tekken 7 starte. Alle anderen Games, wie The Division, Ghost Recon Wildlands usw laufen ohne Probleme. Die Treiber sind alle auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Weiß jemand wie ich das beheben kann?

Gruß
Payns84


Gehäuse: BeQuiet Silent Base 800 Orange 
PSU: 600 Watt BeQuiet! Straight Power E10 CM 80+ Gold 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Aorus GA-Z270X-Gaming 5 
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700k
CPU-Cooler: BeQuiet Dark Rock 3 
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 Gaming Aktiv 
RAM: 48GB DDR4 2400MHz Corsair Venegance LPX (2x16GB; 2x8GB) 
SDD1: 120GB Samsung 850 Evo 
SDD2: 500GB Samsung 850 Evo 
HDD: WD1002FAEX 
LW: LG BH16NS40 Blu-ray Disc Writer 
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z PCIe 
Monitor: 27" ASUS MX279H 
Keyboard: ROCCAT ISKU Illuminated 
Nager: Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum RGB 
Soundsystem: Logitech Z906 5.1 
Headset: Kingston HyperX Cloud Revolver 
Mauspad: Razer Goliathus Speed Large 
OS: Windows 10 Pro x64


----------



## MircoSfot (30. Januar 2018)

Das Problem hast du nicht allein. Seit den vorletzten Treiber habe ich das kurze flackern. Allerdings in BF4. Andere Spiele wie Dirt Rally/ ETS2/ ARMA3 sind seltsamerweise nicht betroffen. Habe sogar BF4 auf eine andere SSD Neuinstalliert aber keine Besserung. Es liegt am Treiber. Seit den 390er ist alles nativ 64bit, keine 32bit Unterstützung mehr, vielleicht liegt da der Wurm begraben.


----------



## Payns84 (30. Januar 2018)

Na dann müssen entweder die Entwickler nachlegen oder nVidia wieder was ändern...

Heute kam ja der neue Treiber raus, aber ändert auch nichts dran


----------



## Payns84 (4. Februar 2018)

Bei Steam hat mir gestern jemand eine geniale Lösung gepostet die funktioniert hat.

Man muss in die nVidia Systemsteuerung gehen, dort dann auf Anzeige und unten das Farbspektrum oder wie das heißt auf nVidia stellen. Aber nicht vergessen von begrenzt auf voll zu stellen.


----------

